# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] International Online Soccer: Enfile ton maillot et lis le test

## ShinSH

Et on continue notre petite série d'articles sur les mods avec International Online Soccer : Source 2008. J'ai déjà fait une vanne sur les titres à rallonge donc je ne peux pas vraiment m'en servir ici... Faut qu'elle refroidisse la pauvre.
 IOS:Source 2008 est un mod pour Half-Life², vous permettant de jouer au foutcheballe, en général à 6 contre 6. Point de bla-bla, vous avez déjà un pavé de 3 pages à lire si le sujet vous intéresse.
Clique ici avec ton pied.

Voir la news (5 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Regal

Y en a qui l'ont testé? Ça vaut le coup?

----------


## ShinSH

C'est exigeant. Je veux bien filer un ptit coup de main aux canards voulant apprendre les bases minimales pour prendre plaisir à jouer des matches  ::):

----------


## El Gringo

Tain j'ai essayé y'a pas longtemps, ça m'avait pas l'air très au point... C'était peut-être un problème local mais en tout cas y'avais pas grand monde pour vouloir y jouer. Fin bon j'ai pas ressayé depuis donc je ne sais pas si c'est très valable comme avis...

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Hmm ça pourrait être fendard entre canards.
J'ai une fin de semaine chargée, mais la semaine prochaine je vais tenter le coup (franc) !

----------


## zabuza

Il m'a l'air franchement sympatoche ce mod, j'en avais déjà entendu parler il y a quelques temps je ne sais plus où..
Où en est le développement d'un autre.. mais qui m'interesse bien plus, Mario Kart je sais plus quoi ?^^

----------


## ShinSH

> Tain j'ai essayé y'a pas longtemps, ça m'avait pas l'air très au point... C'était peut-être un problème local mais en tout cas y'avais pas grand monde pour vouloir y jouer. Fin bon j'ai pas ressayé depuis donc je ne sais pas si c'est très valable comme avis...


Pour les problèmes de lag, il y a eu des patches serveur qui ont légèrement corrigé le problème. Autant avant c'était injouable, autant avec la 1.0d le jeu reste assez correct.
J'ai pu le constater hier, en jouant sur un serveur non patché, puis un qui était à jour. Ca change tout.

----------


## Zevka

Ah bah, j'suis partant si y a des canards chaud pour une partie !

Faut "juste" que je réinstalle HL², eheh.

----------


## Flappie

Je veux bien essayer aussi. On se bloque une date et une heure ?

Ce soir, 19h30 ça vous va ?

----------


## Flappie

J'ai essayé 10 minutes à deux noobs contre un joueur aguérri, je n'y comprends rien. On passe le mec à deux on court, et il nous rattrape quand même... Pas moyen de faire un seul tir ! Vivement qu'on joue qu'entre canards noobs.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Hmm ça pourrait être fendard entre canards.
> J'ai une fin de semaine chargée, mais la semaine prochaine je vais tenter le coup (franc) !


Ouaaaaais ! ça vient de se décharger, du coup j'installe le bouzin.

----------


## ShinSH

De mon coté, je suis en WE, je ne pourrai vous rejoindre qu'a partir de dimanche soir, voire lundi.

----------


## Flappie

Une traduction rapide du manuel du site officiel (ça peut aider) :



*TIR* : (bouton Gauche de la souris)
Horizontalement, on tire à l'endroit où l'on vise, mais l'axe vertical est également pris en compte : il permet de gérer la puissance du tir.Plus haut vous tirez, plus le tir aura de puissance et plus le ballon ira haut.
Plus bas vous tirez, moins le ballon aura de puissance. Par contre, c'est très utile pour les dribbles.
Enfin, si vous strafez en même temps que vous tirez, vous donnerez un effet au ballon.

*LES PASSES :* (bouton Droit de la souris) 
                                  Quand vous passez, le ballon va dans la direction du joueur de votre équipe qui se trouve dans votre champ de vision et au plus près de vous, et la puissance de la passe est ajustée automatiquement. Si votre coéquipier est en train de se déplacer, le ballon arrivera devant lui. Pour faire une passe courte, visez vers le bas ; pour faire une passe en cloche, tirez vers le haut.

*TIR PUISSANT :* (bouton du milieu de la souris)

Si votre barre d'endurance (STAMINA) est remplie au moins à la moitié, vous  pouvez effectuer un tir puissant, utile à la fois en attaque et en défense. Lorsque votre tir réussit, vous perdez la moitié de votre endurance.

*Endurance ou "STAMINA" :* (Shift Gauche)
Pour courir plus vite, utilisez le bouton STAMINA. La jauge en bas à gauche vous indique votre énergie restante. Lorsqu'elle est vide, vous ne pouvez plus courir vite. La jauge revient à son niveau initial lorsque vous épargnez le bouton STAMINA pendant quelques secondes.

*Tacle plongeant :* (Ctrl C)
Rien à dire : c'est un tacle plongeant. Evitez de viser les rotules de votre adversaire, vous pouvez être sanctionné d'une faute, d'un carton jaune, voire même d'un carton rouge.
*
Changer de vue :* (G)
Vous pouvez passer en vue Première personne ou Troisième personne à volonté.

 *Changer d'équipe* : (K)


*TOUCHES, CORNERS, COUPS-FRANCS, et PENALTIES :*
Le joueur qui effectue ces actions est choisi automatiquement. Les règles de distance à respecter sont gérées par le serveur, qui empêche les joueurs de les enfreindre. Au bout de quelques secondes, si a balle n'a pas été jouée, un sifflet retentit et le jeu peut reprendre.
_LE JOUEUR QUI A RETARDE L'ACTION GAGNE UN CARTON ROUGE._

*CARTONS JAUNES ET ROUGES :*
Si vous recevez un carton rouge, vous serez renvoyé vers l'équipe SPECTATEURS pour un certain temps.
Deux cartons jaune valent un carton rouge.
A chaque fois que vous éjecté, le temps à purger double.


PS: je pars m'entraîner sur INX-Gaming si d'autres veulent me rejoindre.

----------


## Flappie

J'ai pu m'entraîner sur un serveur vide. Désormais je sais marquer des buts quand il n'y a pas de défense, c'est un progrès.  ::):  Je ne suis pas encore parvenu à donner d'effet à la balle... pourtant je l'ai vu faire. Grrrr.

----------


## Nibouchon

Ca ressemble a Football SUperstar ce mod :D

Pour ceux qui connaissent pas : http://footballsuperstars.com/

----------


## ticonderoga

> ...Désormais je sais marquer des buts quand il n'y a pas de défense, c'est un progrès. ...


Bon ben je sens que l'apprentissage va être long  ::|:

----------


## ShinSH

> J'ai pu m'entraîner sur un serveur vide. Désormais je sais marquer des buts quand il n'y a pas de défense, c'est un progrès.  Je ne suis pas encore parvenu à donner d'effet à la balle... pourtant je l'ai vu faire. Grrrr.


Il faut tirer pendant que tu "straffes". La balle partira vers la gauche si tu te déplaces vers la gauche en même temps, et inversement.  ::):

----------


## Flappie

> Il faut tirer pendant que tu "straffes". La balle partira vers la gauche si tu te déplaces vers la gauche en même temps, et inversement.


OK mais tu straffes comment ? Moi je straffe avec Q et D, et je suis toujours incapable de faire des effets... à moins que ça ne dépende de la map jouée ??

----------


## Flappie

Bon bah finalement j'y arrive, faut faire un long tir pour que l'effet se voit quand même. Je vais jouer sur un serveur appelé "Stade de Iss" là, si y'a des amateurs.

EDIT: bon c'était marrant mais ça me gave, comme le vrai foot en fait  :^_^:  J'arrête.

----------


## ShinSH

Ca tente quelqu'un une petite partie ce soir?

----------


## Silmar

Bonjour à tous et désolé de déjà upper un vieux topic dès mon 1 er message  ::rolleyes::  

mais je voudrais vous dire que j'ai crée un forum francophone ( non-officiel du mod ) , pour s'entraider , poser des questions , etc ... 

Il y a aussi des tutoriaux ( Texte + vidéo ). 

le lien du forum : http://iossfr.1fr1.net/ 

à bientôt  :;):

----------

